# Transducer Placement catamaran



## RammerJammer14 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello,

I am new to PFF so if this has been discussed please forgive me. I have a 2009 Glacier Bay Catamaran 26'. When I bought the boat, it had a Simrad Evo3 12" with a transom mounted transducer. The sonar does not read really well at any speeds past 2-3 mph and I'm thinking its because of the transducer placement on the transom. Again, this is a 26' Glacier Bay Cat and was wondering if anyone else has/had a glacier bay or cat that could give any recommendations concerning what the best location to mount it? We would like to be running 15-17 mph and still get a good enough reading to see structure if we run over some. Its currently mounted on the starboard pontoon. I appreciate any advice/ recommendations.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Posting a pic would help a lot.


----------



## RammerJammer14 (Oct 1, 2018)

I agree. The boat is currently in the water and will get one as soon as I can.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Call and ask the Manufacture of the boat.


----------



## divefins (Jul 6, 2016)

I have a 2008 Glacier Bay 2670. There is a "pocket" in the starboard (I think) hull just forward of the engine that you can hollow out to put a thru hull or shoot-thru transducer. This pocket is covered with gelcoat and filled with foam from the factory and is designed for a transducer. I have a shoot-thru and it works well at all speeds (Garmin 4212 MFD, transducer is an Airmar P79). Lots of info on the Glacier Bay facebook group.


Hope this helps


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Divefins has it correct. 

The manufacturer, World Cat group, has been limited help on some of these questions regarding the hulls built before World Cat bought them. A number of the folks you talk with are fairly new and just don't have the information, although, they try. 

The old world cat folks were terrific with almost any question about their boats. Good luck. That is a great boat.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I have an '04 2680, same hull design as yours. Divefins is correct but it may only be on the newer ones. Mine does not have a pocket but had a thru hull transducer installed. I've since installed a Raymarine Axiom with a transom mount transducer and also have it installed on the starboard pontoon. Downscan works fine, side scan I usually trim the starboard motor up just a hair to get a better picture. In the picture, you can see the tru hull just below the all-in-one ducer.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Where is the boat located? I am a Certified Simrad Tech/Dealer and can check it out if close to the Orange Beach area.


----------



## Nautidog (Sep 5, 2009)

Here’s the install on my 2240SX Glacier Bay, the sponsion setup should be very similar on your 26’. Running a Garmin 94sv with GT51-TM/GT41M for sideview and chirp. The eight-pound TM260 is connected to a 4210 for blue water fishing. At 21 knots the outside ducers are still holding a discernable bottom with minimal aeration. The other picture is what Gill did on his 26’ running the single ducer backwards. Pic was taken when lower units were removed for service. Hopes this helps.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

World Cat dealer installed on my WC223CC. Picture included. Whats not shown is the addtion gt41 I added on the port side (internal/opposite). Same basic mounting as others, just on the inside.


----------



## evanob (May 11, 2020)

redlegs said:


> World Cat dealer installed on my WC223CC. Picture included. Whats not shown is the addtion gt41 I added on the port side (internal/opposite). Same basic mounting as others, just on the inside.


 Redlegs, please let us know how the transducer works in that location (inside starboard sponson)? Do you signal at higher speeds? Do you get side vision to both sides? Do you need to raise engine to improve side vision? Thanks. It seems like more people are suggesting outside of starboard sponson.


----------

